# Mule Deer



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a mule deer mount that lost it's hair. 
It's not a super large or even extra large just a regular large so I would like to buy a replacement cape This is legal as I have checked with the G anf F. So if any one gets a large muley buck with little horns save the cape as I will buy it.

Just send me a PM thru this site. Thanks for you consideration, good luck and be careful out there


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will keep you in mind! We are going out west with our bows. If I get a nice bodied deer, that I don't want on the wall I will cape it out for you! Where are you located? ALSO< many tax. get capes in. Just a heads up!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. I am in GF but willing to drive to western ND to pick it up.
Thanks again and GOOD LUCK


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Try checking ebay. They sell lots of preped capes on there.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you checked with Sportsman's Taxidermy. They usually have or can get capes. I bought one this spring for $50. How much were you willing to spend.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

For sale forum on http://www.taxidermy.net


----------

